# Adopting a wild child?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I feel I could really make a difference in the life of a Feral Cat. I have patience,and I've really bonded with strays I've come across,finding them good homes,and showing that someone DOES love them. I want to take the step-if not actually ADOPTING one,to take one in,until a loving home can be found. What's step 1?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Contact a rescue and tell them yo'd like to volunteer to foster a feral. 
See if you really like it and have an afinity for it. If you do, you will be doing the ferals SUCH a great thing... Most of our cats are former ferals, whom I had to tame as adults, and they have become our best cats.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That would be a wonderful thing to do, and quite satisfying. You know that it takes patience and varying amounts of time. I wish you the very best. This link should help:

http://muttcats.com/articles/taming_ferals.htm


----------

